
I included emoji in my password and now I can't log in on Yosemite (2015) - CapacitorSet
https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/202143/i-included-emoji-in-my-password-and-now-i-cant-log-in-to-my-account-on-yosemite
======
lone-commenter
"You're using passwords wrong."

